# 2011 Honda Accord Simple Sub Install



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

I recently traded the Camry for the Accord and so far no regrets.Anyways on to the stereo,I re-installed the equipment I had in the previous car with the one thing being different - Audio Control LC2i LOC.Yes,this unit is amazing.If your looking to stay stock looking like me and want to add front speakers with a sub,look no further.The AC unit is very flexible for a LOC and the best part is it ups the voltage to your amps(more voltage= cleaner signal=better sounding speaker .I also installed a USA Spec Ipod Interface which worked great in my other vehicle so got one for the Honda as well.A amp rack was fabricated out of ? awg steel which was mounted under the rear deck along with the AC unit for easy access .If you have any questions feel free to ask.




























One of the speaker harness'







And where the ipod resides,in its cubby







In this area is where the fiberglass enclosure will go,using the IDQ pictured above


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Update pix...


----------



## 93accordlxwhite (Apr 29, 2011)

Look forward to more pictures, I'm a bit curious about fiberglassing an enclosure. Please share your thoughts on the process (how much experience have you had?). Looks like it's gonna turn out great!


----------



## 93accordlxwhite (Apr 29, 2011)

Look forward to more pictures, I'm a bit curious about fiberglassing an enclosure. Please share your thoughts on the process (how much experience have you had?). Looks like it's gonna turn out great!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Just alittle update,this is my 1st time glassing so...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lookin good. How do you plan to secure it?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

schmiddr2 said:


> Lookin good. How do you plan to secure it?


Heavy Duty velcro,might smooth it out some with body then add carpet so it doesn't have to look perfectly smooth.It was a long project but learned alot during the process.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Finally got her done and I 'm more than happy for my 1st time glassing.I almost gave up but I hung in there.The speaker wire you see has been tucked away,now I got practically all trunk space available while remaining stealth.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great man. Fiberglass enclosures keep the trunk useful.


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

i really like your fiberglassing. Make me motivated to do some to my car.

I am interested in knowing more about your lc2i, so I will be picking your brain about it. 1st thing is, how do you have it hooked up? I mean, i get the idea on the way you hook it up, but I mean in your specifi install.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

cf2004 said:


> i really like your fiberglassing. Make me motivated to do some to my car.
> 
> I am interested in knowing more about your lc2i, so I will be picking your brain about it. 1st thing is, how do you have it hooked up? I mean, i get the idea on the way you hook it up, but I mean in your specifi install.


I just tapped the rear speakers for signal,power for the LC2i comes off the amp's 12v terminal with it's own ground.The LC2i provides a remote turn-on for the amp which powers on when the radio is turned on so u dont worry about running a dedicated remote wire from the radio or fuse box.Next I will make a small cover with the matching trunk liner to hide the Audio Control unit and wiring.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

couple more pix....


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

That looks great!

Any reason you chose to tap the rear speaker wires (as opposed to the front) for the LC2i? Was it a matter of convenience?

Asking because some cars (like my Tundra) have volume-dependent EQ on the front speakers, but the rears output full-range (so you could just use a standard LOC).

The LC2i is fairly new, but the more I read about 'em, the more impressed I am.


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

damn, sub box carpet blends so nicely.

on the lc2i- you "tapped" into the rear speakers to get your signal, thus, does that mean the rears are still getting factory power?

i am thinking about it for my taurus. i want to use the lc2i and my 4channel amp and bridge two channels for my sub and the run my fronts off of the other two channels for my highs and then have the rears run off of the factory amp to use as fill.

so by tapping into the rear, would i be able to get bothe the signal for the LOC and power to the rear speakers?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

takeabao said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Any reason you chose to tap the rear speaker wires (as opposed to the front) for the LC2i? Was it a matter of convenience?
> 
> ...


Great unit,even at low volume LC2i doesnt skip a beat.It literally adjust the bass as u turn the volume up.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

cf2004 said:


> damn, sub box carpet blends so nicely.
> 
> on the lc2i- you "tapped" into the rear speakers to get your signal, thus, does that mean the rears are still getting factory power?
> 
> ...


stock speakers still gets factory power.yes- to your last question as well.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

I purchased the carpet(felt) from a Joanns Fabric store,cheaper than Parts Express.


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

thank you, i think i will pull the trigger and try one out.


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> I purchased the carpet(felt) from a Joanns Fabric store,cheaper than Parts Express.


sweet, we have one in town. What section did you find it in? How much was it? Never been in that store.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

cf2004 said:


> sweet, we have one in town. What section did you find it in? How much was it? Never been in that store.


Yeah they have alot of different materials,just endless the place.Funny thing when I asked the sale lady for some trunk liner she said they dont carry it but after looking around I found it.I go to pay for it and the same lady said that she knew it as 'felt',oh well.I paid around $5 for 2 yards worth,they also carry suede and vinyl.I also got the fleece their for the glassing part.


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

very nice


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

cf2004 said:


> damn, sub box carpet blends so nicely.
> 
> on the lc2i- you "tapped" into the rear speakers to get your signal, thus, does that mean the rears are still getting factory power?
> 
> ...


You could tap the rear to feed the lc2i, but you would lose your fader because the lc2i and the rear speakers would be receiving the same signal. If you wanted to use a four channel amp to run your front speakers and a sub, you would want to use the front output of the radio to feed the lc2i. Make sense?


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

SSCustoms said:


> You could tap the rear to feed the lc2i, but you would lose your fader because the lc2i and the rear speakers would be receiving the same signal. If you wanted to use a four channel amp to run your front speakers and a sub, you would want to use the front output of the radio to feed the lc2i. Make sense?


yeah, i see waht you mean. thanks


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

cf2004 said:


> yeah, i see waht you mean. thanks


I use the fader on the OEM radio to control the sub output without signal loss,thats the beauty of the LC2i.I usually have the fader set about -3 or -4on the rear speakers and bass about -4 or -5(-6 being the minimum) pending on the material being played.With the LC2i and IDQ combo I'm more than happy with the output.I could only imagine when I swap out the stock speakers for my Polk MoMo coaxials and a amp how this set up would really wake up.


----------



## cf2004 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for your input. btw, when to that fabric store and found that carpet (called felt there) and seems like it will indeed work very nicely. Have not used it yet, but I have no doubts about it.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

cf2004 said:


> thanks for your input. btw, when to that fabric store and found that carpet (called felt there) and seems like it will indeed work very nicely. Have not used it yet, but I have no doubts about it.


kool


----------



## SiR_Dave (Mar 21, 2008)

Beautiful job with the sub enclosure


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Slap a grill on that bad boy before something happens


----------



## Huaiw (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, may I ask what trim is your accord? I too have an accord, but its 2010 EX-L and I have experienced horrible woofer feedback which forced me to disable ANC mic (active noise cancellation mic). Is this something that you had to go through?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Huaiw said:


> Hello, may I ask what trim is your accord? I too have an accord, but its 2010 EX-L and I have experienced horrible woofer feedback which forced me to disable ANC mic (active noise cancellation mic). Is this something that you had to go through?


LX-P,no bad feedback experienced yet.Just as a FYI how would you disable it?


----------



## ricerocket (Dec 6, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> LX-P,no bad feedback experienced yet.Just as a FYI how would you disable it?


There's no ANC mics in the LX or LX-P so you don't have to worry about that. It's pretty simple to disconnect it, there's one mic in the maplight area, so just pop that out and unplug the mic. The second mic is in the rear shelf just right behind the rear seats.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

ricerocket said:


> There's no ANC mics in the LX or LX-P so you don't have to worry about that. It's pretty simple to disconnect it, there's one mic in the maplight area, so just pop that out and unplug the mic. The second mic is in the rear shelf just right behind the rear seats.


Thanks rice ,after further research thats what i came up with too.


----------



## 98HOE (Jul 11, 2011)

Simple but clean man!It looks like it came with that from the factory


----------



## ricerocket (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice sub tho, is that an IDQ12? V2/V3? Can't really tell from my computer ahahah


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

98HOE said:


> Simple but clean man!It looks like it came with that from the factory


That was the whole idea my friend,may not be the best looking but functionality was the key.Adding the sub does make the drive a bit more bearable.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

*UPDATE*: I made a small panel out of fiberglass to hide the Audio Control unit,now when the trunk is open you won't see the it(less is better for prying eyes).It's secured with just velcro.Lmk what you think...


----------



## petern23 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks good. I need to start experimenting with the 'glass for things like this. My build starts tomorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

petern23 said:


> Looks good. I need to start experimenting with the 'glass for things like this. My build starts tomorrow, wish me luck.


Got the hang of it this glassing stuff.Time to get ur hands all sticky with kitty hair all over.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks great man. Good job.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

I like that last piece. Simple yet very effective for what it's for. I was actually looking do to the same exact thing in my Altima since i had Tru Line driver there but i purchased other eqipment so plan changed.... but yeah, nice piece there and good fg work


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Vital said:


> I like that last piece. Simple yet very effective for what it's for. I was actually looking do to the same exact thing in my Altima since i had Tru Line driver there but i purchased other eqipment so plan changed.... but yeah, nice piece there and good fg work


thank you


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Just bumping this thread because it has some good info about hooking up an lc2i. I was wondering, if I'm going to tap into the front speakers at the head unit and the amp will be in the trunk, should I put the lc2i in the front with short speaker wires and long RCA cables or should I put the lc2i in the back and run long speaker wires and short RCA? My guess is the high level (speaker level) wires will keep out the noise better so the LC2i should be in the back but am I right?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Just bumping this thread because it has some good info about hooking up an lc2i. I was wondering, if I'm going to tap into the front speakers at the head unit and the amp will be in the trunk, should I put the lc2i in the front with short speaker wires and long RCA cables or should I put the lc2i in the back and run long speaker wires and short RCA? My guess is the high level (speaker level) wires will keep out the noise better so the LC2i should be in the back but am I right?


I really dont see a problem with either appproach,putting it the trunk is just easier.I was actually thinking of buying another one for the front so I can add a second amp for aftermarket speakers and leave the rear one dedicated to the sub.If I do it like mentioned then I still have control of the fader and get bass knobs for both for more flexibility.The OEM system in this Honda is horrific.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

*UPDATE*: Finally got a grill,bought it from Madisound but had to hack it up alittle along with making a MDF ring(sorry no build pix)....


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> I really dont see a problem with either appproach,putting it the trunk is just easier.I was actually thinking of buying another one for the front so I can add a second amp for aftermarket speakers and leave the rear one dedicated to the sub.If I do it like mentioned then I still have control of the fader and get bass knobs for both for more flexibility.The OEM system in this Honda is horrific.


I'm sure either will work but I'm just curious which one will do a better job of keeping alternator whine and other sound from infiltrating the signal.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

02bluesuperroo said:


> I'm sure either will work but I'm just curious which one will do a better job of keeping alternator whine and other sound from infiltrating the signal.


If you mount it behind the HU make sure its grounded properly(maybe it's own ground spot) and tape or heat shrink all wires involved properly as well.When you install it try tapping the ground wire on the OEM vehicle harness 1st and have a listen,might save you some time.Also keep all signal wires(RCA's ,speaker wires)away from any power wire(s).


----------

